# beginner needing help on gear!



## cherylcutting (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey!

I'm looking to start boarding and was just wondering what sort of gear is good to get? Looking for good quality but don't want to stand out or wear any brands that people in the snowboarding community deem to be unacceptable.. 

Are there any brands which are a no-go??? 

Hitting Meribel in the New Year!!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

cherylcutting said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm looking to start boarding and was just wondering what sort of gear is good to get? Looking for good quality but don't want to stand out or wear any brands that people in the snowboarding community deem to be unacceptable..
> 
> ...


Whatever keeps you warm and dry, and is something you like. Really not many people care too much about what brand you're wearing.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Just padded shorts (butt pads), wrist guards, knee pads, helmet and a good pair of boots. Most important areboots that are comfortable and fit you like a glove. 

Everything else you will eventually replace once progress.


----------

